# Love Pets's Picture Thread



## LovePets (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all,this is my picture thread,I hope you enjoy :razz: 
First one is my versicolor,also my first T






























[YOUTUBE]Awk1I3k5Ba8[/YOUTUBE]
P.S.:my english is very bad :8o 
P.S.2.:the quality of photos and videos is bad too


----------



## LovePets (Sep 28, 2009)

The second one is lasiodora difficilis





The third one is holothele incei,one of my fav T's










The fourth one is psalmopoeus irminia,a cute little spider  





[YOUTUBE]NxhZEcuIaf0[/YOUTUBE]
The fifth one is brachypelma boehmei
[YOUTUBE]X-2wV2YwLiM[/YOUTUBE]





The sixth one is brachypelma emilia






I have one more T,a nhandu chromatus but it has only 1 molt.


----------



## robertcarst (Sep 28, 2009)

You have some very nice species, I like the irminia, they are great hunters. 
Sau cum s-ar zice pe la noi, tzapana irminia.


----------



## LovePets (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you very much(multumesc)!


----------



## LovePets (Oct 26, 2009)

New pics





Any opinions about the sex???(I know,the pic is horrible)





Little irminia





Freshly molted incei


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice little collection you have.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Oct 27, 2009)

the Versi looks  Female  IMO


----------



## LovePets (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Mattyb.
@bgbT-I hope it is female,I'll try to get a better pic


----------



## LovePets (Nov 8, 2009)

"Up in the tree"  





"Out for hunt"  





"With the prey" ;P


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Love the species you have! Very nice  *


----------



## LovePets (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks :worship:


----------



## LovePets (Nov 17, 2009)

Catching Dubia





Catching N.Cinerea
[YOUTUBE]AZRkkSfzHjE[/YOUTUBE]
L.Difficilis


----------



## LovePets (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## LovePets (Jul 29, 2010)

They have grown a bit...
Unfortunately I don't have anymore _p.irminia_
_Brachypelma emilia_










_Lasiodora difficilis_

























_Holothele incei_





Her home(now I added some moss and she webbed a lot more)





_Nhandu chromatus_





_Brachypelma boehmei_















_Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## Terry D (Jul 29, 2010)

LovePets, Nice collection you have growing! Lots of babies. Sweet.

Don't feel bad about your english. I'm american and mines not too terribly good, either! 

Terry


----------



## LovePets (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you!I like to raise slings and see their evolution step by step,is so interesting.


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice collection you have there. I just love your versi!


----------



## LovePets (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheers!
My first(editet)feeding video:
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE1mgRIdEFw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GE1mgRIdEFw&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LovePets (Aug 4, 2010)

_Brachypelma emilia_





_Brachypelma boehmei_


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 6, 2010)

Cute little guys, keep up the good work my friend :clap:


----------



## LovePets (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you,I will do!:razz:


----------



## LovePets (Aug 11, 2010)

_Lasiodora difficilis_ freshly moulted










_Holothele incei_


----------



## Zman181 (Aug 11, 2010)

Love your video


----------



## LovePets (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks,I think you are the first,lol.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Love the H. incei! :clap:


----------



## LovePets (Aug 12, 2010)

_Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## LovePets (Sep 4, 2010)

_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## groovyspider (Sep 4, 2010)

awsome collection love ur brachys aww what happened to p.irminia? and i havent had a hard time reading your post so your good man


----------



## LovePets (Sep 4, 2010)

She had a bad molt.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

I live the versicolor


----------



## LovePets (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks!
_Nhandu chromatus_


----------



## LovePets (Dec 21, 2010)

_Nhandu chromatus_





_Brachypelma emilia_


----------



## LovePets (Jan 26, 2011)

A small update
_Lasiodora difficilis_















Everything what I can see when I open my _nhandu chromatus_'s terrarium





_Brachypelma boehmei_










_Holothele incei_















_Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## LovePets (Mar 13, 2011)

_Lasiodora difficilis_

























_Nhandu chromatus_

























_Avicularia versicolor_


----------

